# Army 2nd Division veterans sought for reunion



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

reprinted from 
The Rockport Pilot
1002 Wharf St.
Rockport, TX 78382
361-729-9900 Fax: 361-729-8903

PRESS RELEASE

Dear Editor:

The Second (Indianhead) Division Association is conducting a nationwide search for any man or woman who served in the Armyâ€™s famous Second Infantry Division. We would like to let division veterans know about our organization and of our upcoming reunion.

With your assistance, we can reach a great number of these veterans. We therefore respectfully ask that you publish the press release (below and attached) in future editions of your newspapers.

Thanking you in advance, I am,

Sincerely,

Michael F. Davino
National President
The Second (Indianhead) Division Association, Inc.

P.O. Box 371
Olivia, NC 28368-0371
919-498-1910
[email protected]
www.2ida.org


----------

